# Posting on craigs list and freecycle



## solarsmith (Apr 2, 2008)

I have posted on freecycle with some good results.
I would like to post on craigs list but :?: Im not sure about what area on craigs list is best to post on. I would also like to know what your ads say and what kind of results your getting. :!: 

thanks BRYAN in Denver


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't have a listed city near me either. The best way is to post with a variety of place names in multiple posts. I had great luck on craigslist. Hooked up a few regular suppliers and got in all sorts of adventures along the way! It's gone cold lately, seem to have gotten all the low hanging fruit.

Freecycle is retarded, in my humble opinion. They constantly remove my listings for things like computer recycling, broken jewelry, dental gold. I've dished out all kinds of gear to people on there. They don't like it if your trying to make a buck, never mind if your helping people out along the way. It probably varies depending on your local administrator.


----------



## starzfan0211 (Apr 3, 2008)

Post in the Wanted section of CL. We have had ads there and have gotten a really good response. Basically our ad was this -

"*We recycle old computers, electronics and cell phones

We will take any/all of your old computers, electronics and cell phones. We recycle them and nothing ends up in the landfill. We destroy the harddrives as well. Please contact us if you have any that you would like to get rid of.*"


We will also take monitors if anyone is getting rid of them because we take them apart and I recover the insulated wires and copper. I have people that take all the scrap that I do not use, so we do not send any to the landfill. Also, make sure and let people know while you are picking it up that you will take all the power cords also. These sell as insulated copper wire. 

You will be amazed how much stuff you can collect from these people. While talking to them, we have also collected old ceiling fans, tv's, satellite boxes, vcr's and all kinds of goodies.

Good Luck and you will probably need a couple of email addresses to keep a current ad going. We haven't placed on in a month and we still get emails. I never put my phone number. We do it all by email.


----------



## pcecycle (Apr 3, 2008)

What can be done with old VCRs and satellite/cable boxes. I once had an offer for a Gaylord box full of old VCRs, boomboxes, telephones (not Cell) and electronic toys.

Mike


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 3, 2008)

The items you mentioned are all extremely low value. You can get some very low yield boards and wire out of most any electronic device. Telephones have some gold contacts. Rotary telephones contain some very nice gold contacts, although, if they are working and vintage they have good ebay value. Most of that stuff is akin to walking down the road picking up pennies. It makes for a nice walk but it isn't going to pay the rent.


----------



## solarsmith (Apr 3, 2008)

I listsed free computer recycling in the free area and quicly got flaged and removed I dont know why yet...I did list My phone # and area..

Thanks BRYAN


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 3, 2008)

I've had the same trouble lately. I suspect competitors flag it as spam or over post. On that note, this sh*t is getting too competitive. I for one would be happy with lower gold prices to keep the crowds away.


----------



## Scrapman (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 4, 2008)

I post all over the place (where it's somewhat relevant). The ad usually runs the full duration. I have been flagged in wanted repeatedly.


----------



## starzfan0211 (Apr 4, 2008)

There are people who do flag the competition. It happens here also. The scrap metal guys are actually pretty brutal about it. So are car dealers.

My suggestion is take the high road and just keep posting. There is more than enough out there for everyone. Remember the rule of karma, "Karma is a *itch". All the ones who play dirty will end up suffering. 

Hang tough and you will get more than you know what to do with. Also, I have not had any luck on freecycle.

Also, call around to repair shops and ask them for their scraps. You may end up with a good supply doing that as well. We have had tremendous luck with that.


----------



## steveonmars (Apr 5, 2008)

I signed up for freecycle this afternoon after reading this thread and already had three offers. of course one wanted $30 for an old pentium II with Win 95 on it but the other 2 are free, I'm picking them up tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 5, 2008)

Keep in mind the value of what yer getting vs. what you pay to get it
A couple PCs is a couple bucks
A gallon of gas will quickly erase any gain
Oh I miss the old days 
Drive cross country for a couple bucks


----------



## steveonmars (Apr 5, 2008)

Both people live close to where i'm going anyway and one says she has quite a bit of old stuff so it should be worth it.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 5, 2008)

steveonmars said:


> Both people live close to where i'm going anyway and one says she has quite a bit of old stuff so it should be worth it.
> 
> Steve



Do yourself a big favor and ask the people if they have any old jewelry or dental gold when you arrive at your destination. Make a point of asking for class rings as well. In my experience, I often found people didn't consider them "jewelry". Fact is, long ago, more than 30 years, I stopped at one garage sale and asked about jewelry. The gal said she didn't have any. When I asked if she had a class ring, she replied that she did, indeed, have one. It belonged to one of her old boyfriends. Hang on to your seat! She wanted 25¢ for the ring. On the same trip, I ended up buying two ounces of placer gold for $60. 

If it will help you feel better, this was prior to 1974, not long after I started pursuing gold. Gold was about $100/ounce then. 

Harold


----------



## steveonmars (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!

I'm disabled so I have more time than I know what to do with. I go to flea markets and garage sales all the time and it's amazing what you can find. Here in Florida it's year round and if you find the people who aren't "professional flea marketers" you can find some great deals. I started out doing this to find things to sell on ebay but I'm always expanding. So many people know exactly what something is worth so you have to be careful. In that respect ebay has ruined things to a certain point. i just take my laptop with me in case I want to look something up.

I just found this site a couple weeks ago and I love it, keep up all the great work guys.

Steve


----------

